# Gaming sempre più immersivo, Microsoft lancia Illumiroom



## Harvey (23 Febbraio 2013)

Il prototipo di *Illumiroom* è stato finalmente svelato da *Microsoft Research*, il progetto consiste nello sfruttare la tecnologia di *Kinect* abbinata a un piccolo *proiettore* per estendere le immagini in game alla stanza in cui si sta giocando. La stessa definizione data da Microsoft a riguardo è: *"illusioni periferiche proiettate per esperienze interattive"*. 

Il funzionamento di questa nuova tecnologia è abbastanza intuitivo: la telecamera di Kinect si occupa di scansionare la camera in cui si sta giocando, per poi adattare in tempo reale le immagini del proiettore posto alle spalle dell'utente. Secondo alcune indiscrezioni la nuova tecnologia sarà rilasciata al pubblico in contemporanea con l'uscita della nuova *XBOX*.

Ecco un video dimostrativo:






- - - Aggiornato - - -

Boh a me sembra un po' una scemenza, anche scomodissima logisticamente, vedremo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Psichedelico, non mi piace.


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Spero Microsoft non faccia la fine di ****, ma se continuano a basare il loro futuro sul Kinect...

Ma non si può censurare S.EGA dai


----------

